# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Sümer Efsaneleri ve Türkler ORTA ASYA TÜRK EFSANELERİNDE SÜMER EFSANELERİNDEN İZLER

## anau2

Sümer Efsaneleri ve Türkler
*ORTA ASYA TÜRK EFSANELERİNDE SÜMER EFSANELERİNDEN İZLER* 


İlk olarak Prometenin insanlara yazıyı, matematiği, astronomiyi, tıbbı, hayvanları evcilleştirmeyi, gemi yapmayı, kâhinliği öğrettiği efsanesi nedeniyle, batı dünyasında, bütün kültürlerin Yunanlılardan kaynaklandığı inancı yüzyıllar boyu süregelmiştir. Diğer taraftan, Tevrat da bir kısmı tanrı tarafından yazdırılmış, bir kısmı İsrailliler tarafından yaratılmış ilk dinsel ve edebî kitap olarak kabul edilmişti. Geçen yüzyıl içinde, Mezopotamyada yapılan kazılardaki buluntular, çıkan binlerce yazılı belgenin çözülüp okunması ile her iki inanç da kökünden sarsıldı. Çünkü Prometeden an az 2000 yıl önce Sumerliler bunların hepsini bulmuşlar, yapmışlar ve kullanmışlardı. Diğer taraftan Tevrattaki birçok konuların Sumerlilerden kaynaklandığı, metinler okundukça meydana çıkmış ve çıkmaktadır.



Bilindiği gibi Sumerlilerin en önemli bulgularından biri, dillerine göre bir yazı icat etmeleri, onu geliştirmeleri ve kil üzerine yazarak zamanımıza kadar ulaşmasını sağlamaları olmuştur. Bulunan belgeler arasında büyük değeri olanlar edebî yazıtlardır. Bunlar daha çok Sumerlilerin tanrıları ve dinleri ile ilgili konuları kapsamaktadır. Sumer yazarları ve ozanları tanrılarıyla ilgili çeşitli efsaneler yaratmışlar, şiirler yazmış, ilâhiler bestelemişlerdir. Bunlardan başka, destanlar, ata*sözleri, hikâyeler gibi konular da bulunuyor bunlar arasında.


Sumerlilerin dinleri ve edebî yapıtları gerek kendileri zamanında yaşayan, gerek daha sonra gelen Ortadoğu milletlerini etkisi altına alarak izleri, bir taraftan Yunanlılar yoluyla Batı dünyasına, diğer taraftan Tevrat ve Kurana kadar ulaşmıştır.






Adsız - 6 Nis 2011Sumerlilerden Tevrata geçen konular üzerinde Batıda bazı yayınlar yapılmışsa da bu hususta ülkemizde bir yayın yoktu. Aynı konuların Kur anda bulunup bulunmadığı, bulunuyorsa ne düzeyde olduğu soruları beni bir hayli meraklandırmıştı. Bu nedenle geçtiğimiz aylarda Sumer edebiyatından ve efsanelerinden Tevrat ve Kurana geçen konuları karşılaştırmak suretiyle oldukça ayrıntılı bir yazı hazırladım.



Sumerlilerin dillerinin Türkçeye benzediği ve dağlık yerden göç ettikleri kamsı gittikçe yaygınlaşmaktadır. Bu nedenle Orta Asya Türk Kültürü ile onların kültürü arasında bir bağlantı bulabilir miyim, düşüncesi ile Prof. Bahaâttin Ögelin 'Türk Mitolojisi' kitabını zaman zaman incelemekte idim. Hakikaten bazı parellellikler tesbit ettim. Bunları bir başlangıç olarak bu kongrede sunmaya karar verdim. Fakat araştırmalarım ilerledikçe konunun daha genişleyeceğini ve kongre süresini aşacağım anlayarak araştırmayı kısa kesmeye mecbur oldum.



Bahaattin Ögel, Türk Mitolojisi temelinin uzay ve dünya ile ilgili inanış ve anlayış olduğunu yazmış. Sumer mitolojisinde de böyle. Sumerliler yaradılış ve evrenle ilgili düşüncelerini toplu bir halde yazmamışlar. Ancak bunlar, destanların baş kısımlarında veya ortalarında kısım kısım anlatılmış. Aynı geleneği Türk destanlarında da buluyoruz.


Sumer yaradılış efsanesine göre, önce her taraf derin ve geniş bir su ile kaplıydı. Bunun adı Tanrıça Nammu. Bu tanrıça sudan bir dağ çıkarıyor. Oğlu Hava Tanrısı Enlil onu ikiye ayırıyor, üstü gök, altı yer oluyor. Göğü, Gök Tanrısı An, yeri de Yer Tanrıçası Ninki ile Hava Tanrısı Enlil alıyor. Buna göre önce evreni meydana getiren suda olan Ana Tanrıça ile Hava Tanrısıdır. Gök ve Yer birer tanrı değil onların sahibidirler.






Adsız - 6 Nis 2011Türk efsanelerinde çok çeşitli yaradılış motifi var. Buna rağmen ana motif birbirlerine benziyor. İlk olarak evren büyük bir sudan oluşuyor. Tanrı Ülgen, bazısında insan olan kişi, bazısında şeytan olan Erlik ile bu suların üzerinde uçuyor. Birinde denizden bir taş çıkarak Ülgene konacak bir yer oluyor. Başka birinde Erlik, diğerinde kişi, bir diğerinde ise yaban ördeği suyun içinden toprağı çıkararak yeri meydana getiriyor.



Bir başkasında ise su içindeki Tanrıça Akana veya Ak-ene, Ülgene yeri ve göğü nasıl yaratacağını söylüyor (Ogel-s. 332). Ülgen de yere ve göğe ol diyor, onlar da oluyorlar (Ogel-s. 433).



Ülgenin yer ve göğe olun demesi ve evreni 6 günde yaratarak yedinci gün dinlenmesi Tevrat ve Kurandaki Allahın ol diyerek yeri göğü 6 günde yaratması ve yedinci günü dinlenmesi motifi ile paraleldir.



Sumerde İnsanın yaradılışı: Sumerde tanrılar çoğalmaya başlayınca kendi işlerini yapıp yetiştiremediklerinden yakınıyor ve bütün tanrıların yaratıcısı Tanrıça Nammuya gelerek işlerini yapacak kimseler yaratması için yalvarıyorlar. O da oğlu Bilgelik Tanrısı Enkiyi derin uykusundan uyandırarak tanrıların işlerini görecekleri yaratmasını söylüyor. Enki de annesine derin sudan çamur almasını, ona tanrıların görüntüsünde şekil vermesini, ona bu işte yer tanrıçası ile doğum tanrısının yardım edece*ğini söylüyor. Enki,  Ey anneciğim! Yeni doğanın kaderini söyle , diyor, sonunda o bir insan oluyor.






Adsız - 6 Nis 2011Türk efsanelerinde insanın yaradılışı: Bunların birinde tanrı Ülgen deniz yüzünde toprak parçası görüyor. Bu toprağa insan olsun diyor, o insan oluyor. Adı Erlik. Bu tanrı ile kendini bir tutmaya kalkınca, tanrı etleri çamurdan, kemikleri kamıştan 7 insan daha yaratıyor. Türk Memlük efsanesinde, bir mağaraya dolan çamurlardan, yağmur ve sıcak etkisiyle 9 ay sonra ilk erkek meydana geliyor. Buna Ay Atam demişler, tekrar mağaraya dolan çamurlarla 9 ay sonra da bir kadın dünyaya gelmiş. Buna da Ayva-akyüzlü demişler. Başka bir efsanede tanrı insan şeklinde 7 erkek ve 4 kadın yapmış. Diğer bir Altay efsanesine göre tanrı Ülgen insanın etlerini topraktan, kemiklerini taştan yapıyor. Kadını da erkeğin kaburgasından. Kadının, Tevrata göre Ademin kaburgasından yaratılması, Adem ile Havvanın cennetten kovulması motifi hakkında Ögel kitabının 475inci sahifesinde bazı yorumlar yapmışsa da yine bu hikâyenin kaynağı Sumerlilere dayanmaktadır.

Sumerde Dilmun adında saf temiz tanrıların yaşadığı bir ülke var. Hastalık, ölüm bilinmeyen yaşam ülkesi. Fakat orada su yok. Su Tanrısı, Güneş Tanrısına, yerden su çıkararak orasını tatlı su ile doldurmasını söylüyor. Güneş Tanrısı istenileni yapıyor. Böylece Dilmun meyva bahçeleri, tarlaları ve çayırları ile tanrıların cennet bahçesi oluşuyor. Bu bahçede Yer Tanrıçası 8 şifa bitkisi yetiştiriyor. Bunlar meyvelenince Bilgelik Tanrısı Enki hepsinden tadıyor. Yenmesi yasak olan bu meyveleri yiyen Tanrıya, Tanrıça çok kızıyor ve onu ölümle lânetleyerek ortadan yok oluyor.






Adsız - 6 Nis 2011Diğer tanrılar büyük güçlüklerle Yer tanrıçasını bularak tanrıyı iyi etmesi için yakarıyorlar. Tanrıça, Tanrının 8 bitkiye karşı hasta olan 8 organı için birer şifa tanrısı yaratıyor. Bunlardan 5 tanesi Tanrıça. Hasta olan organlardan biri kaburga. Onu iyi eden tanrıçanın adı,  Kaburganın Hanımı anlamına gelen Nin.tidir. Bu kelimede Nin hanım, -ti kaburgadır. -tinin diğer anlamı yaşam dır. Bu hikâye Tevrata geçerken kaburgadan bir kadın yaratılmış ve -ti kelimesinin ikinci anlamı alınarak kaburganın Hanımı yerine İbranicede  Hayat Veren Hanım anlamına gelen Havva adı verilmiştir. 


Özbeklere göre İnsanın ilk atası  Kil Han  imiş. Ögel, bunun İranda ki  Kil Şah ın bir devamı olduğunu söylüyor. Tevrattaki  Adam ın anlamı da kırmızı toprak.


Görüldüğü gibi gerek tek tanrılı dinlerde, gerek Türk efsanelerinde, Sumerde olduğu gibi, evren sudan, insan topraktan meydana gelmiştir.


Türklerin Yeraltı Dünyası hakkındaki inanışları da Sumerlilerin inanışına benziyor. Sumerlilere göre Yeraltı Dünyasında ölüler nehir yoluyla götürülüyor. Nehrin sonunda Yeraltı Tanrıçası Ereşkigalın 7 kapıdan geçilen sarayı bulunuyor. Oraya gitmek isteyenler için bazı yasaklar var. (7) Aynı motif Türk efsanesinde de bulunuyor. (8) Ögel Kurandaki Cennetin Irmağı olarak yorumlamak istemişse de bunun Sumerdeki Yeraltı Nehri olduğu kuşkusuz. Aynı nehir Tevratta, Şeol, Yunanda Hades olarak bulunmaktadır.






Adsız - 6 Nis 2011Sumer metinlerinde gök gürültüsü bulutlarını simgeleyen  İmdugud  adlı kutsal bir kuş var. Bu kuş kaderleri veriyor, sözüne karşı gelinmiyor ve yardımlar yapıyor. Onun kanatları açılınca bütün göğü kaplıyor.(9) Bu kuş Akadlılarda  Anzu  adını alarak birinci yüzyıla kadar çiviyazılı metinlerde varlığını korumuştur. Bazen kartal olarak da algılanan bu kuş ve yılanla ilgi bazı hikâyeler var Sumer metinlerinde. Bunlardan birinde Aşk Tanıçası İnanna, Tanrılar Bahçesinde dalsız budaksız bir ağaç yetiştiriyor. Ağacın tepesine Imdugud Kuşu, ortasında  Lilit  isimli bir cin ve köküne de bir yılan yuva yapmış. Bu yüzden tahtasından yapmak istediğini yaptırmak için ağacı kestiremiyor. Gılgameş imdadına yetişip onları kaçırıyor ve ağacı keserek Tanrıçaya veriyor. 



İkinci hikâye: Kral Etananın çocuğu olmuyor. Çocuk yaptıran bitki gökte imiş ama göğe çıkma imkânı yok. O, bir gün bir çukura düşmüş kartal yavrularını bir yılanın yemesinden kurtarıyor. Kuş buna çok seviniyor. Buna karşılık olarak, kralın otu alabilmesi için kanatlarının üzerine bindirerek göğe çıkarmaya başlıyor. Kuş her yükselişte aşağıda ne gördüğünü sorması üzerine kral evvelâ geniş bir alan olduğunu, gittikçe onun küçüldüğünü, en sonunda da birşey göremediğini, korktuğu için hemen indirmesini söylüyor. 



Üçüncü hikâye: Kahraman Lugalbanda, Zabu ülkesinden kendi şehri olan Uruka dönmesi için, İmdugud kuşunun dostluğunu kazanmak istiyor. Kuş yuvasında bulunmadığı zaman yavrularına yağ, bal, ekmek veriyor ve onlara bakıyor. Kuş yavrularına böyle güzel bakana candan dost olmaya, ona yardım etmeye karar veriyor ve Lugalbandanın şehrine rahatlıkla dönmesini sağlıyor.






Adsız - 6 Nis 2011Bu üç hikâyedeki kuş ve yılan motifi Asya efsanelerinde çeşitli şekilde bulunuyor. Telüt Türkleri arasında Merküt soyundan bir boya göre sağ kanadını güneş, sol kanadını ay kaplayan kutsal bir gök kuşu var (B. Ögel, s. 599). Sibiryada şehirlerin ve yurtların yanında bir sırık üzerinde ağaçtan yapılmış bir kuş resmi bulunuyor. Kuşa  Gök Kuşu  , direğe de  Göğün Direği  deniyor. Orta Asya ve Sibirya efsanelerinde bu direk Hayat Ağacı gibi anlatılmış. Hayat ağacı yerle göğü birleştiriyormuş (B. Ögel, s. 598). Bu kuş ve ağaç İnannanın bahçesine diktiği dalsız budaksız ağaca benziyor. Sibirya ve Orta Asya şamanları kartalı tanrı elçisi olarak görmüşler, esasen Şamanlığın babası da kartal imiş. Altaylıların Kögütey destanında kahraman Karabatur, atlarını çalan  Kaankerede  adındaki kuşu ararken onun iki yavrusunu ejderden kurtarıyor. Kuş da Karabutura atlarını geri veriyor. Yolda düşmanları tarafından öldürülen kahramanı, kuş hayat suyu vererek canlandırıyor. (13)



Kırgızların kahramanı Ertöştük, tepesi göklere uzamış bir çınar ağacı üzerinde Alp Karakuşun yavrularını yemeye gelen ejderi öldürüyor. Kuş da ona birçok iyilik yapıyor. 



Başka bir efsanede Ertöştükü kuş yeraltından yeryüzüne çıkarıyor. Çıkarken yiyecekleri bitiyor. Adam etlerinden koparıp veriyor. Yeryüzüne çıktıklarında adamın etlerini iyi ediyor kuş.  Bu iyileştirme, kuşun hayat ağacı üzerinde olmasındandır , deniyor (B. Ögel, s. 541).



Bir Uygur efsanesinde, Bilge Bukanın atalarından birinin dibinde yattığı ağaca bir kuş gelerek ötmeye, daha sonra adamı tırmalamaya başlamış. O sırada ağaçtan zehirli bir yılan indiğini görerek adam kuşu bırakmış. Bu kuşa Uygurlar, Tanrı gözüyle bakıyorlarmış (B. Ögel, 86).






Adsız - 6 Nis 2011Ögel, bu kuş motifinin eski İran Zend Avestadan gelmiş olabileceğini söylüyor. Bunda Hazer denizi ortasında bir ağaç üzerinde bir kuş bulunduğu yazılı imiş. Tahmuruf ve Zalin tılsımları bu kuştan geliyormuş. İranlılar buna Sireng veya Simurg diyorlar. Araplar da adı Anka, Zümrüd-ü Anka. (15) Bunun Araplardan İrana geçtiği de söyleniyormuş. Buna karşılık Ögele göre Türklerdeki Hüma kuşu, peygamberin hadislerinde Cennet Kuşu olarak bildirilen kuşmuş. Bu Cennette oturuyor, zaman zaman 7 kat göğe çıkıp tanrıya gidip geliyor, deniyormuş. İranlılar bunun Çin topraklarında yaşayan bir kuş olduğunu, savunuyorlarmış. Çin edebiyatında Cennet Kuşu motifi büyük önem taşıyormuş. Bu kuş motifinin,  Gök Gürültüsü Kuşu  adı altında Alaskadan Güney Amerikaya kadar bulunduğunu müşahade ettim. Çeşitli adlar almış ve efsanelere karışmış bu tanrısal kuş hikâyesinin İ.Ö. en az 3000 yıllarında Sumerlilerde başlamış olduğunu gördük. Hüma kuşunun da aynı kaynaktan geldiği kuşkusuzdur Çünkü Sumerin tanrısal bahçesinde, cennet bahçesindeki dalsız budaksız bir ağaç üzerine tünemiş bu kuş 7 kat göğe çıkıyor.



Görüldüğü gibi, Sumerlilerin İmdugud kuşu, Akatlılarda Anzu, Araplarda Anka, Zümrüd-ü Anka, İranda Simurg, Hindlilerde Garuda, Türklerde Hüma, adları altında çeşitli efsanelere konu olarak sürmüştür. Amerika yerlileri arasına kadar uzanan bu kuş motifi de Sumerlilere mi dayanıyor, yoksa hepsi birden daha önce var olan bir kültürden mi alınmıştır, bunu şimdi söyleyemiyoruz.



Sumerde kahramanlar tanrılarla bağlantılı, insanüstü güçlere sahip. İlk işleri ülkeye zararlı olan büyük güçteki hayvanı öldürmek. Aynı motifi Türk kahramanlarında da buluyoruz.






Adsız - 6 Nis 2011Sumerde  7  temel sayı olarak görülüyor. 7 dağ aşmak, 7 kapı geçmek, 7 kat gök, 7 tanrısal ışık, 7 ağaç, gibi. Türklerde temel sayı  9  olmasına karşın 7 sayısı da bulunuyor. Ögele göre bu Mezopatomyadan Batı Türklerine geçmiş. Göktürk devrinde Kozmolojik bir anlam kazanmış. 7 iklim, 7 yıl, 7 gün, 7 gök kısrağı gibi (B. Ögel, s. 314).



Türklerde Tanrı ülkeyi uygarlaştırıyor. Sumer inanışına göre de tanrılar şehirleri, kurumları yapıp insanlara vermişlerdir.

Türk Kaganı, tanrı tarafından çeşitli güçler verilerek insanları idare etmek üzere tahta oturtulmuştur. Sumerde tanrılar şehir beylerini kendileri seçerek ve güçler vererek kendileri yerine ülkeyi idare ettiriyorlar.


Türklerde dağlar tanrıya yakın sayıldığından kutsal olmuşlar. Kurbanlar verilmiş dağlara. Sumerde de dağlar tanrılarla insanlar arasında bağlantı kurdukları düşüncesiyle kutsal sayılmış. Onun için dağ olmayan Mezopotamyada Sumerliler tanrı evlerini yapay tepeler üzerine yapmışlardır.

Sumerliler kendilerine Karabaşlı derlerdi. Bu deyimin Türklerde olup olmadığını merak ediyordum. Divan-ı Lûgat-it Türk, cilt III, s. 222de, Türkler arasında erkek ve kadın kölelere Karabaş deyimi kullanıldığı yazılı. Manas destanında ise Manas ziyafete yalnız çağrıldığında  Karabaşlı Kişiyiz demiş. Bu yalnız başımıza Yiğidiz demekmiş (B. Ögel, s. 513). Alanguva hikâyesinde, Alanguva, ışıktan olan çocukları için onların Tanrı Oğlu olduklarını,  Karabaşlı  insanlarla karıştırılmamalarını söylüyor. 

Sumerde birbirine karşıt olan nesnelere kendi özelliklerini saydırarak atışmalar yaptırılmıştır. Kuş - Balık, Bakır - Gümüş, Kazma - Saban, Yaz  Kışgibi. Bu Türklerde de varmış. Buna  Aytışma  deniyor. Bunun örneğini Divan-ı Lûgat-it Türkte Yaz ile Kışın atışması olarak buldum.Konu değişik ama motif aynı. Türklerde de Sumerde olduğu gibi yaz ve kış tanrıları bulunuyor.






Adsız - 6 Nis 2011Sumer bilgin ve yazarları vaktiyle yaratılmış ve düzenli olarak işleyen kozmik varlıkları ve kültür olaylarını  me  kelimesi altında toplamışlardır. Bir tablet üzerinde 100den fazla  me  bulunmuşsa da bunların ancak 60 kadarı okunabilmiştir. Bu kelimenin anlamı bilinmiyor. Birbirlerine karşıt kavram ve nesneleri içeriyor gibi görünüyor. Kavga - Barış, Doğru - Yanlış, Beylik- Tanrılık, Krallık - Cobanlık, Yalancılık - Doğruluk, Fahişelik - Gök Cenneti Fahişeliği gibi. Bu tarz Türklerde de var: Tanrı - Şeytan, iyilik * Kötülük, Bilgi * Cehalet, Sadakat - Vefasızlık, Yükseklik - Alçaklık, Ölüm * Yaşam gibi. Buna dualizm deniyor. Ögele göre İran mitolojisinden girmiş Türklere. Eski Türk Maniheizminde bunlar  İki Yıldız  , daha doğrusu  İki Kök  sembolü ile ifade edilmiş.  Hayat ve Ölüm Ağacı Kökleri  olabileceği söylenmiş (B. Ögel, s. 421).


Burada Sumer Kültürü ile Türk Kültürü arasındaki parelellikleri elimden geldiğince özetlemeye çalıştım. Bunlara daha birçoklarının eklenebileceğinden kuşkum yok. Rahmetli Prof. Bahaeddin Ögelin belirttiği gibi, Türk efsane ve destanlarında, komşularından, Mani dininden, Budizmden, Lama dininden, İrandan, Hrıstiyanlık ve Müslümanlıktan birçok etkiler bulunduğu anlaşılıyor. Sumer etkisi bunlar yoluyla mı gelmişti, yoksa vaktiyle aynı Topraklar üzerinde yaşamış olmalarından mı kaynaklanıyordu?



Bunu bugün söyleyecek durumda değiliz. Yalnız şunu belirtmeden geçemeyeceğim; Sumerlilerin yaradılış efsanesinden biraz farklı olan Babil yaradılış efsanesinden Türklerde bir iz bulamamam oldukça ilginç.


Aziz Atatürkün büyük bir içtenlikle arzuladığı bu tür araştırmaları, daha derin ve kapsamlı olarak genç kuşakların yapacağı ümidiyle sözlerimi bitiriyorum. 

Teşekkürlerimle.



*Muazzez İlmiye Çığ*

----------

